# ‘65 GTO-389 starving for fuel?



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I recently installed a new Edelbrock fuel pump on my 389. It’s rated at 6 psi and 110 ghp. The engine is .030 over, mild cam, headers, ram air III heads, Performer intake and Holley 600 cfm carb, turbo 400 trans. On a hard throttle take off in low gear the engine stalled after about 10 seconds like it was starved for fuel. I figured it needed more carb. The Holley is a square bore and has a adapter plate on the spread bore intake. So, I then installed a 750 Q-jet and the same damn thing happened again! I did not have this problem with the stock fuel pump and Holley carb but I felt like it would develop more power with a new fuel pump and QJet. The fuel pickup in the tank is also new. Do I have a bad Edelbrock fuel pump or is there some other cause for this starvation problem? 

Also, what CFM carb is recommended for this set up? According to some CFM calculators I’ve a 600 cfm should be fine. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If the problem did not occur until you put the new fuel pump on, then get a new fuel pump gasket and install your old fuel pump & Holley back to the way it was seeing you were not having any issues. If it runs as it did, then you know it is the pump and it may be defective.

The Edelbrock pump may actually be too much for a Q-jet carb if you were to keep it and you could experience flooding problems. I think it is what the Holley carbs call for.


----------

